# Radiatorschrauben zu kurz



## stna1981 (26. September 2017)

Hi zusammen,

aus Platzgründen muss ich meinen Radiator (Deepcool Captain 240 EX RGB) an die Innenseite des Gehäuses und die Lüfter an die Außenseite setzen (das Frontcover meines Cooltek W2 verdeckt die Lüfter). Die mitgelieferten 30mm (inkl. Kopf) 6-32 UNC Schrauben sind dafür aber minimal zu kurz, da die für eine direkte Montage der 25mm-Lüfter auf dem Radi vorgesehen sind. Es hält zwar, die Schrauben greifen aber nicht sehr weit ins Gewinde, da eben noch das ca. 1-2mm dicke Metall des Case dazwischen ist.

Gibt es da irgendwie Schrauben, die 1-2mm länger sind, habe irgendwie nix gefunden. Kann auch mit UNC nix anfangen, M3-Gewinde oder so wären da deutlich flexibler.

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## drstoecker (26. September 2017)

normalerweise sollten das m3 schrauben sein. nimm eine mal mit und fahr zum baumarkt.


----------



## chaotium (26. September 2017)

Das sind M3 schrauben, entweder baumarkt oder M3 Gewindeschraube in Bing / google eingeben


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. September 2017)

stna1981 schrieb:


> Gibt es da irgendwie Schrauben, die 1-2mm länger sind


Wie wäre es damit:
6 - 32 UNC x 1 1/2 Zoll Innensechskantschraube .
Den übrigen Rest kann man ja operativ entfernen (absägen, schleifen).



stna1981 schrieb:


> Kann auch mit UNC nix anfangen,


Wo hast Du denn nachgesehen:
Unified Thread Standard – Wikipedia ?



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Das sind M3 schrauben,


Das sind KEINE M3-Schrauben sondern amerikanisches Zollgewinde, Außendurchmesser 3,5 mm:


> *amerikanisches Grobgewinde UNC*
> 32 Gewindegänge per Zoll
> ASME/ANSI B 18.3-2002
> ...
> ...


----------



## stna1981 (26. September 2017)

Ich hab nach weiterem Suchen jetzt die hier gefunden, mit denen versuche ich es mal:
Phobya Schraube UNC 6-32 x 35 Kreuz (4xStuck) - black nickel | Schrauben | Normteile | Zubehor | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Die haben wohl 35mm Länge, das sollte reichen, hoffe sie sind nicht zu lang...


----------



## chaotium (27. September 2017)

Bei gedex bekommste die schrauben für 2.39 100mal.
Das sind ja wucherpreise


----------



## _wNz_ (4. August 2019)

Ich grabe das Thema nochmal aus, habe nämlich genau das gleiche Problem mit einer Deepcool Castle 280. Funktionieren die Schrauben?


----------

